# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس Java - Andorid - IOS

## behrooz.mirzaie

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان عزیز 
هلدینگ ترامش در راستای پرژه IT مقیاس بزرگ خود که در حال انجام است به تعدادی پرسنل نیاز دارد .
برای این منظور از علاقه مندانی که دارای تخصصهای ذکر شده در زیر هستند خواهش میشود CV و cover letter خود را به آدرسهای زیر اسال نمایند. 

Senior Java Developer
Given
             JAVASE              Spring core             Spring MVC             REST API design experience             Git, Jira
Bonus Points
             NoSQL Experience (Cassandra, MongoDB)             Experience to work on service oriented systems             Spring Boot             TDD experience             CI/CD implementation experience             Containerization experience (Docker)
Junior Java Developer    Given
JAVASESpring coreGit, JiraEager to learn fast
IOS developer 

Swift IOS UXAPiJson
Android developer 

Java Coreآشنایی به کتاب خانه های اندرویدتسلط بر Gradleتسلط بر مفاهیم اندروید

گرافیک :
 طراحی لوگوطراحی انیمیشنطراحی وب سایتطراحی برنامه های هوشمند .شخصیت سازی


محل کار جردن هست 
شرایط کاری و مزايا بسیار ایده آل خواهد بود .
لطفا رزمه خود را به آدرس های 
mirzaie@tarameshgroup.com
hr@tarameshgroup.com
ارسال نمایید با تشکر

----------


## behrooz.mirzaie

دوستان در نظر داشته باشند درب کمپانی ما برای تمام دوستان در حوزه IT  باز هست و دوستان میتوانند همیشه رزومه خود را برای ما ارسال کنند . دوستانی که برنامه نویسی IOS هم بلد هستند سریعا اقدام به ارسال رزومه خود کنند . با تشکر از همه شما دوستان عزیر 
بهروز میرزایی

----------


## keyhan.taktaz

بنده همه چی بلد هستم!
ولی مشکل اینجاست که حضوری کار نمیکنم!

----------


## behrooz.mirzaie

متاسفانه این مشکل ما هستش که نمیتونیم از محضر شما دوست عزیز استفاده کنیم . اگر دوستان خود کسی رو میشناسید معرفی کنید

----------


## keyhan.taktaz

متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه الان برنامه نویسای خوب همه ریموت کار میکنن.دیگه دوران حضوری داره تموم میشه  :لبخند: 
آشنا دارم.ولی همه ریموت کار میکنن.

----------


## behrooz.mirzaie

حالا در هر صورت مشکل از ما هستش که دوست داریم آدم های خوب رو از نزدیک داشته باشیم .

----------


## emperatorphp

حقوق چقد هست؟

----------


## mhzarei76

با سلام و خسته نباشید من دانشجو هستم وبه زبان c تسلط کامل دارم من هم میتونم شرکت کنم یا نه ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## behrooz.mirzaie

> حقوق چقد هست؟


دوست عزیز با توجه به سطح تخصص افراد حقوق مشخص میشه

----------


## behrooz.mirzaie

> با سلام و خسته نباشید من دانشجو هستم وبه زبان c تسلط کامل دارم من هم میتونم شرکت کنم یا نه ممنون میشم جواب بدید


متاسفانه خیر دوست عزیز

----------


## mzolfaghari71

سلام دوست عزیز بنده هم ios هم android به صورت حرفه ایی کار میکنم خواستم در مورد حقوق و مزایا اطلاعات داشته باشم !و اینکه جداگانه هستند یا میشه هر دو رو کار کرد؟ محیط کار چطور هست؟ ساعات کاری؟ تیمی ماژولی کار میکنید یا با صورت utility؟ 
با تشکر

----------


## Sina.iRoid

سلام
کار آموز جاوا چی قبول می کنید؟

----------


## behrooz.mirzaie

> سلام دوست عزیز بنده هم ios هم android به صورت حرفه ایی کار میکنم خواستم در مورد حقوق و مزایا اطلاعات داشته باشم !و اینکه جداگانه هستند یا میشه هر دو رو کار کرد؟ محیط کار چطور هست؟ ساعات کاری؟ تیمی ماژولی کار میکنید یا با صورت utility؟ 
> با تشکر


سلام دوست عزیز خسته نباشید . 
بستگی به سطح تخصص هر  فرد حقوق و مزایا متغییر هست بستگی به عملکرد شما در هر کدام از ساختار ها داره . تیمی به صورت ماژولی کار میکنیم .

----------


## behrooz.mirzaie

> سلام
> کار آموز جاوا چی قبول می کنید؟


سلام . متاسفانه فعلا خیر

----------


## mohsen-new

سلام.منم برنامه نویس جاوا هستم.از نمونه های کاریم:جمع چندتا عدد،ضرب چندتا عدد،نمایش پیغام روی صفحه،نمایش اعداد 1تا100روی صفحه نمایش میباشد. :تشویق:

----------


## بمب منطقی

دوست و همکار عزیز حداقل رنج حقوق پرداختی را اعلام نمایید .حداقل بصورت خصوصی
تخصص بنده:
asp.net web page & web application(MVC) & web api
C#‎.net & vb.net
php
Delphi
Android with Java & Eclipse & intellij idea
mysql & sql server & SqlLite
ajax & json & jquery & html 4|5 & css 2|3 & bootStrap

سابقه بیمه مرتبط نزدیک به چهارسال

----------


## behrooz.mirzaie

> دوست و همکار عزیز حداقل رنج حقوق پرداختی را اعلام نمایید .حداقل بصورت خصوصی
> تخصص بنده:
> asp.net web page & web application(MVC) & web api
> C#‎‎‎.net & vb.net
> php
> Delphi
> Android with Java & Eclipse & intellij idea
> mysql & sql server & SqlLite
> ajax & json & jquery & html 4|5 & css 2|3 & bootStrap
> ...


دوست عزیز اگر شما تمایل به همکاری دارید در هر کدام از زمینه ها رزمه خودتون رو ارسال کنید . رنج حقوقی هم از 1 تا 15 تومن داریم بستگی به تخصص های شما داره

----------


## behrooz.mirzaie

دوستان کسی اگر به دنبال کار میگشت همچنان ما نیرو احتیاج داریم .

----------


## hossein86166

سلام آیا هنوز نیاز به همکار دارید ؟

----------


## behrooz.mirzaie

> سلام آیا هنوز نیاز به همکار دارید ؟


سلام دوست عزیز  . بله شما میتونید رزومه خودتون رو ارسال کنید باهاتون تماس گرفته میشه . ممنون از شما

----------

